# WHAT A .17HMR AND .204 RUGER WILL DO TO A STEEL PLATE @30yrds



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

A BUDDY AND I WERE SHOOTIN SUNDAY. AS WE WERE PACKIN UP HE WANTED TO SHOOT MY SWINGING PLATE PISTOL TARGET WITH HIS .17HMR. THE TARGET IS A 4X6 IN PIECE OF 1/2 INCH STEEL. THAT LIL ROUND LEFT QUITE A MARK! I WANTED TO SEE WHAT MY .204 WOULD DO SO I RAN IN HOUSE AND GRABBED IT. I WOULD HAVE NEVER EXPECTED IT TO DO WHAT IT DID TO A HALF INCH PLATE!! I THINK YOU CAN TELL THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE TWO


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

are you surprised? the 204 is flying more than twice as fast as the HMR... neither of which have much mass behind them at all to damage a steel plate

No, I'm not surprised. You should see what it does to a coyote shoulder


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The steel core on my SKS leaves a nice, round 0.30" hole.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i was supprised b/c i figured the .204 (@4200fps or so) would have left a mark similar to the .17 and decinagrated (sp) upon hittin the plate i didn't expect it to penetrate the plate that much....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was amazed at what a .223 will do to that same plate... definitely wouldn't want to take one in the chest>


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Let me give you a little help. Not trying to razz you, just gonna spell that word for you. Disintegrated. No offense intended, I just know how frustrated I get when I cannot spell a word.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks huntinbull! i was pretty close for sounding it out.. Evin


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

I try to make it out to Wyoming every year to visit friends and shoot prairie dogs. I have knocked some at over 700yds with my 6mm and 308, but the most fun is those 150 and 250 yd shoots with the 17 and 204. the 204 disintegrates them at 200. As soon as you touch the trigger they blow up... Unbelievable how fast that cal. is


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

rizzman said:


> I try to make it out to Wyoming every year to visit friends and shoot prairie dogs. I have knocked some at over 700yds with my 6mm and 308, but the most fun is those 150 and 250 yd shoots with the 17 and 204. the 204 disintegrates them at 200. As soon as you touch the trigger they blow up... Unbelievable how fast that cal. is


you are right on the speed it's crazy. i grew up shooting .22's all the time and have been practicing on the long shots with the .22's and so far my best is 140yrds. i'm so used to waiting for the impact of the .22's, with the .204 it is as fast as you decribe. as soon as you squeez the trigger the bullets there even at the longer distances...

Evin


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

1 inch thick steel plate at 150 yds. AK did the dents the holes are from Garand with AP ammo that went completely through


----------

